# battery light after replacing battery and alternator



## wildcats (Oct 10, 2016)

long story short.....replaced battery and alternator over the past week.  The battery light will come on for about 20 seconds and then go out. The truck starts and drives fine, lights bright with no dimming, gauge reads charging and when testing at two different advanced auto locations both indicate battery charged and alternator charging properly.
Drove the truck for 7 hours straight returning from a trip to WV.  Light came on 6 different times at random throughout the day.  Gauge reads just above center and does not waiver, dip or move in any way.
Something is triggering the light but I am unable to pin it down just yet.  My next step is going to remove the ground and connector from the alternator and ensure they are seated correctly.
Any ideas would be appreciated....


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 10, 2016)

Is the battery cable tightened properly on the posts?  Just make sure it is seated all the way down.


----------



## bullfrog79 (Oct 10, 2016)

what kind of vehicle?


----------



## wildcats (Oct 10, 2016)

2007 f150


----------



## livinoutdoors (Oct 10, 2016)

It may be over charging, look to see if batt voltage is above 14.2 volts when the light comes on. This will turn the light on some fords. Also look up to see if the computer controls the charge rate of the alternator. Some fords have computer controlled alternators. If this is the case you may need a computer , good luck!


----------



## GoldDot40 (Oct 10, 2016)

Sometimes a simple charging system test may not show and actual issue if it doesn't test the diodes. Most of these tests require the alternator to be removed from the vehicle and placed on a machine to be load tested. 

I agree about the voltage possibly being too much. May have a slight voltage regulator issue that isn't being detected by the equipment they roll out on a cart.


----------



## wildcats (Oct 11, 2016)

Thanks for the additional info.


----------



## wildcats (Oct 13, 2016)

Turned out to be the alternator......removed it for inside testing and it still indicated good....after talking with them a bit I replaced it with a new one and that resolved the issue.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Oct 13, 2016)

wildcats said:


> Turned out to be the alternator......removed it for inside testing and it still indicated good....after talking with them a bit I replaced it with a new one and that resolved the issue.


Good deal.


----------



## EuroTech (Jan 27, 2017)

Autozone probably


----------

